# Manual Macro Fun...Getting the Best out of my Kiron 105mm f2.8 Ai lens



## orb9220 (Oct 14, 2011)

Any feedback on how to use this manual Ai lens for best results. Picked up for $260 as didn't have the cash for newer AF versions in the $400+ range. So any experience with this lens or feedback on images,technique,etc.. Would be appreciated. As been practicing last 2 days in less than optimal conditions Oct. Wet,Windy & Cloudy.




Drop Shot Leaf by Orbmiser, on Flickr




Spider On the Mend by Orbmiser, on Flickr




Asian Ladybug Halloween Orange by Orbmiser, on Flickr

Thanks for the assistance.
.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Oct 14, 2011)

EDIT: Sorry for not reading.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2011)

COuple of techniques. One involves becoming familiar with the focusing "throw". Moving from Infinity and inward, to closer range, the focusing will change really rapidly. Progressing from MFD, out toward Infinity, the change is much slower, especially in the MFD to 1 meter range. So...the repeatability, the accuracy, the precision of the manual focusing, all change somewhat with an old-school manual macro-tele like that.

You will probably find that for macro and close-up work, focusing is pretty easy, but that there will be a certain range where the focusing will be "hair-trigger". You probably know about the technique of getting close on focusing, by say selecting a desired reproduction ratio on the lens's focus scale, let's say 1:2 or half life size; focus by scale, then approach the subject and then bend over slightly and move your body forward or back to get focus; shoot when it looks good, or when the green AF confirmation  dot is lighted.


----------



## orb9220 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback and always good input from you Derrel. Yep on full 1:1 finding easier to just rock Back & Forth is easier than trying to fine tune the last micro-inch. But with this ole' fart takes awhile for me to stop swaying  to take the pic 

But just intend to keep practicing with stance & breathing which are a magnitude more critical I noticed when doing macro. As I don't intend on my walkabouts to carry or setup a tripod which would greatly increase the keeper rate. Think I try some with the popup flash adding a bounce or diffuser to it. As don't have a external flash yet.
.


----------



## kinghen (Oct 15, 2011)

Your tripod is your best friend for macro! I didn't like using mine at first but when you get us to it your pictures will be alot sharper. Not saying these aren't but you wont have to sway back and forth also a cable or wireless release is good!
Henry


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Oct 15, 2011)

Really sorry.


----------



## orb9220 (Oct 15, 2011)

Not necessary EchoingWhisper and all input is gladly accepted.
Thanks kinghen for suggesting tripod. The only way I probably could see carrying one. Is of course the expensive light carbon ones.
.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Oct 17, 2011)

Kay.


----------

